# ED Red mold in it's new custom made box!



## dcsharpe (Jul 16, 2013)

I read a post here where someone said they ordered a box from this place called Designcraft Industries to hold their ED mold. (I can't find that post now or I would just have replied to that one, sorry.) I clicked the link and checked it out and it turns out, the place is about an hour from where I live so I said to myself, "Self, you should support local businesses. It is the right thing to do". Well, Self agreed and I ordered one. I gave the measurements as listed on the ED site and asked for about an 1/8" clearance and went with the height that the other poster listed. It fits like a glove and I can't wait to make my first batch in it!

Total cost with shipping was $26.90 (I knew they were in middle TN but I didn't realize they were that close till it got here and had their business card in it with their address, lol! Of course, it would cost me more than the $5.95 shipping to drive an hour to pick it up, right? And then I would have to get something to eat and maybe shop some more.....Hmmm, maybe I need another?:wink:


Stumbled back upon the original post that prompted me to purchase this, YAY!

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f30/wooden-molds-essential-depot-red-silicone-molds-35527/#post339191


----------



## kazmi (Jul 16, 2013)

Hmmm, I think you need to tell your*SELF* that you need another  LOL   I need to have conversations with myself that talk me into buying stuff :-D

That's a good price!  It looks like a great fit and I like how the top fits to give you room.  I'm glad you supported a local business too.


----------



## Linzybelle (Jul 16, 2013)

Where did you get the ED mold?  I can't find it anywhere.  I must not know what I am looking for.  Right now I am just using an old sewing machine drawer and wraping cardboard inserts with parchment papper.  Your mold looks great!


----------



## Candybee (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah... what't the name of the wooden mold maker and a link please.

It looks great. Good job for a custom mold. Very nice.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jul 16, 2013)

That looks great. I'll probably be ordering some of those too.


----------



## roseb (Jul 16, 2013)

Boy, that is a beauty and a great price!  How much does it hold?


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice!  I need a recommendation.. just got my ED mold yesterday (they forgot to send my 2nd one    ) and I need a box for it. 
Link please 

and can I just add that ED cocoa butter freebie is amazeballs!! OMG.. I'm in love and already have a 25% recipe done up last night for it.. no scent.. just that yummy cocoa butter!


----------



## Candybee (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's the link:

http://www.designcraftindustries.com/collections/crafts-home-arts-crafts-candles-soap-soap-molds

Holy moley! They make gorgeous molds for cheaper than I have seen anywhere else. May order some customs myself.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 16, 2013)

That is some excellent craftsmanship 

Of course it would be a lot more convenient and quicker to do multiple batches and measure out all of your lye solution and oils up front; so yes, you'll need at least one more! :angel:


----------



## dcsharpe (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi guys! Yes that link above is the correct one for the box. The gentleman I emailed with was named Mike Socall and he was very nice and quick to respond.

http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/the-Silicone-Soap-Molds-and-Kits/Categories

Here is the link for the insert/mold that I ordered. I am giddy with it. I plan on trying out some soap tonight and I will try the CPOP. Does anyone know if it would be OK to put the lid on while it is in the oven? I have only done 1 batch of CPOP and it got very ashy on top and I keep seeing where the best way to prevent that is to have it covered or spray it with 90% alcohol which I don't have. (Does vodka count? I have a little of that.)


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 17, 2013)

Vodka does work.. Everclear is good. 
I wish I had this.. Put mine in the box in came in like people mention but it bowed horribly. Had to shove
Papertowels down the side. Lol


----------

